

Rails Tutorial updated for Rails 4.0.1 - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/rails_4_0_1/

======
mhartl
This is a tiny update, but I figured I might as well incorporate it into the
tutorial, especially since it might be useful for people who haven't ever
upgraded Rails before. Indeed, because it's so small, it makes a good
exercise.

